# Choosing a 3wt



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been kicking around getting a 3wt to add to my 5wt & 8wt. I don't want to spend a ton of money because this will be the least used (maybe not) of my rods. The 3 options that I've been considering are the Orvis Clearwater 7'6" ($199) LLBean Streamlight 5'9" ($169) and the LLBean Quest 6'6" ($99). 

Anyone have any experience with these? The Streamlight seems to short but I don't know. Am I paying for the Orvis name with the Clearwater or is it a decent rod? Really not worried about the drag on the reel because of the small fish being targeted but what are your thoughts? 
Thanks
Jason


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

I wouldn't buy anything else except a 4wt fly line which you can use on your 5wt fly rod....that's pretty close to the 3wt you want...if your planning to use it to catch small wild trout on those small creeks and streams...the 4wt on the 5wt rod will work just fine....IMO.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know much about the LLBean's, but I have an Orvis Clearwater in a 7'6" 5wt and love it. Yeah, it's a 5wt but it's one of my main small stream rods and works perfectly. The thought that the rod is too heavy never crosses my mind, in fact a 10in brown puts a good bend in it. I got that rod maybe 8 years ago and I think the Clearwater that's made now is a little different, not sure. Could just be the design. 

I'd say the three weight Clearwater would be good. And yeah you're right about the reel as they're just for storing line at the lower line weights, unless you're planning on targeting some bass but even then you should be fine.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

My shortest fly rod is 6'6"(an old 3wt Orvis glass rod) and it takes some adjustment if you're used to longer rods. The 5'9" would be pretty short, but unless you're nymph fishing for trout then I wouldn't worry about getting short rods.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

HipWader said:


> I wouldn't buy anything else except a 4wt fly line which you can use on your 5wt fly rod....that's pretty close to the 3wt you want...if your planning to use it to catch small wild trout on those small creeks and streams...the 4wt on the 5wt rod will work just fine....IMO.


Sorry but is still technically not a 3wt and is to heavy still.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

ducman491 said:


> I've been kicking around getting a 3wt to add to my 5wt & 8wt. I don't want to spend a ton of money because this will be the least used (maybe not) of my rods. The 3 options that I've been considering are the Orvis Clearwater 7'6" ($199) LLBean Streamlight 5'9" ($169) and the LLBean Quest 6'6" ($99).
> 
> Anyone have any experience with these? The Streamlight seems to short but I don't know. Am I paying for the Orvis name with the Clearwater or is it a decent rod? Really not worried about the drag on the reel because of the small fish being targeted but what are your thoughts?
> Thanks
> Jason


Orvis Clearwater is a clear choice and a fantastic rod.

The other are a bit to short for good casting so you will want the longer rod.

For the near the same money don't leave out the far superior TFO BVK series or Finesse series.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

Jason, I have a 7' St. Criox Imperial in 3 wt. that I absolutely love. At an MSRP of $199, it's an OK deal, too! I keep thinking I am going to replace it with something, but then I fish it and realize how nice it is. I had the same rod in 8', but I never used it because I liked the 7' so much. Mostly short enough for small streams, mostly long enough to reach out a bit when you want to.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been leaning toward the Orvis because there is a store 30 min from my house. But, a bit tentative because it would be the most expensive rig I have for fishing overall. My wife says I'm cheap but I prefer frugal.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I bought a Cabelas Prestige 3wt combo at Cabelas in Dundee for $50 and the blue gills and bass have not complained yet


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

what ever you choose ....keep this in mind.....Longer rods mend and control line better ..which is a must while trout fishing with nymphs and drys.....I myself will never own a rod under 7'6''.....something else to think about .....If you get a faster action 2wt you can run it with a 3wt line for small stream nymph fishing and use a 2wt line for drys and blue gills.....Just my .02


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I have the llbean streamlight 5wt. 8'6". It's a lot stiffer than my other 2 rods which took a little getting used to but now I really like it and it came with a reel on rod case that's pretty nice. There return policies great, no questions asked and free shipping on the return if you're a card member. I didn't like a rod I'd gotten from them after casting a few times and they replaced it in about 4 days.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I like 3wt rods; They are fun. They are also a specialized rod but that has not stopped me from catching 2-3 lb small mouth bass with them. I have a bears den 7'6" 3wt pack rod with fly reel for less than $100 if you are interested. It is a fiberglass rod with 7 or 8 sections. PM me if interested.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I wonder if the 5'9" is a typo on the LLBean website. That's awfully short I think. I do like that it comes with a reel on case too. I have a 2 rod, reel on case for the other 2 set ups and it does make it easy to grab and go. 

ARR - I may be interested in your set up but I'm still gathering info so it may be a few weeks before I pull the trigger.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

ducman491 said:


> I wonder if the 5'9" is a typo on the LLBean website. That's awfully short I think. I do like that it comes with a reel on case too. I have a 2 rod, reel on case for the other 2 set ups and it does make it easy to grab and go.
> 
> ARR - I may be interested in your set up but I'm still gathering info so it may be a few weeks before I pull the trigger.


Call and ask. They will transfer you directly to their fly guys. When I returned the rod I had a lot of questions and they were extremely knowledgable.

I just looked at the site and if you hit the "see more options" button next to the 5'9" 3wt. they also have a 6'6" 3wt. For the same price.
ARR's deal sounds like a good one.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I have 6wt. 9 ft St. Croix and love it. 

Carpe Diem


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a 10 ft 8wt. a couple 6wt. a 5wt. Sage and a 4wt. Just recently built a cabelas IM7 graphite kit which is a 2wt. 6 1/2 ft for small streams and farmpond bluegills and that thing is a hoot. Casts fine, just have to change your timing a little and doesn't roll cast as easily as a longer rod.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I have 4 3wt outfits.
A 6'6" Lamiglass (custom build), a 6'6" Echo carbon, a 7'6" TFO signature, and an 8'6" Ross Essence. All are good rods at a reasonable price (under $200), and all cast well for me. My favorite is probably the 6'6" Echo. Fantastic little rod for the short length, and a 50-60' cast is not impossible. 
Probably 90% of my fishing is done with a 3wt. Bluegills are great fun, and a 16" bass isn't too much for the rod at all. Size 8 flies (unweighted) are castable, but most of my ties are 12s & 14s.


----------



## christianfishn (Apr 23, 2011)

I would recommend Echo's Carbon 3wt rod. Excellent quality and performance just my 2 cents on the matter. 3wts are an absolute joy.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Just got back from Kalamazoo, Michigan with my Cabelas Prestige 3wt and hooked into a number of brookies....I think red dots along the side??? Still new at this stuff.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

That's an awesome little fish. I'll probably go with a Cabelas set up or the $99 LLBean rig because I just dropped $200 on a spinning rig. (Blasphemy I know).


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!! Don't know about the other fish you caught, but the one pictured is a brown not a brook. 

Until you get used to catching both, one good way to tell the difference between the two(well any "trout" vs "char) is browns have dark spots on a light background and brookies have light spots on a dark background. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

ducman491 said:


> That's an awesome little fish. I'll probably go with a Cabelas set up or the $99 LLBean rig because I just dropped $200 on a spinning rig. (Blasphemy I know).


$ 200.00 on SPINNING RIG....Holly Wal-Mart Batman we have a traitor among us.....


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

fishinnick said:


> Nice!! Don't know about the other fish you caught, but the one pictured is a brown not a brook.
> 
> Until you get used to catching both, one good way to tell the difference between the two(well any "trout" vs "char) is browns have dark spots on a light background and brookies have light spots on a dark background.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I caught a number of them to include a bunch of chubs about the same size. They (browns) put up a great fight and now I want something bigger!

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Flymaker said:


> $ 200.00 on SPINNING RIG....Holly Wal-Mart Batman we have a traitor among us.....


What is a spinning rig?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

A rig that spins? Idk, never heard of it. 

meathelmet, off topic, but just noticed you have the Simms headwaters pro waist pack. How do you like it? I'm in the need of a new pack and that's one of the ones I looked into so far.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

sbreech said:


> What is a spinning rig?


Amen Brother Breech......:beer: I havent owned a spinning or casting rod in at least 15+ yr's.......In do time he will come ,around we all do......Fly Fishing is a journey ....Once you start do its road its hard not to go all the way....


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Spinning rigs have their place, mine just happens to be in the garage with all of the other stuff I don't use.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Forgive me Flyers for I have spinned. I have tried taking the fly rod to my favorite bass lake and I left the spinning stuff in the car but I only came up with 2 bluegill after 5 hours. The next day I took the spinning gear and got 7 bass in 3 hours. Same conditions same time frame. I'm getting to like flying more but I can't quit spinning cold turkey.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm just laying down some smack. I have a room full of "other" fishing equipment too. My buddy loves to catfish at night, and that's not really conducive to fly fishing. There is something scary about a #3/0 hook with a big slab of liver whipping by my head at 45mph...in the dark.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't worry ducman491, I have a confession to make. I also spin fish But I do fly fish 99.99999% of the time. One of these days I'm going to try chicken liver with a fly rod, just because I can!#


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

It's all good guys. I'm the kind that likes to have a taste of everything at the buffet. I wouldn't be shocked of there's a musky rod in my future followed by a 10 or 12wt. Went perching last night on Lake Erie and was pondering if the sinking line I have for my 5wt would get down to 30ft.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

ducman491 said:


> It's all good guys. I'm the kind that likes to have a taste of everything at the buffet. I wouldn't be shocked of there's a musky rod in my future followed by a 10 or 12wt. Went perching last night on Lake Erie and was pondering if the sinking line I have for my 5wt would get down to 30ft.


Hard to do on a 5wt to down that deep plus if you get a big cat on you gonna wished that you had a 10wt. I use a 350gr FS 95% of time.

Muskies are great fun on the fly!

As for the blasphemies on conventional gears, the facts is there is no wrong way to be all around fisherperson to enjoy the way you want to fish any given day.


----------

